# Hardwire for radar detector.



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Does anyone have any photos showing a hardwire for a radar dector that demonstrates the routing of the wires behind the A-Pillar and tucked under the front edge of the headliner?:question:


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Funny, I was JUST about to post a new topic to ask this same question. Soooo.... bump for an answer.

I usually couple my Escort Passport with my ZR3 Shifter but I finally stopped re-routing wires and left the ZR3 on my older vehicle. Anyways, I know a lot of cars use some hardwire power and ground from near the rearview mirror. That's the only place I could think to try?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ze-radar-detector-scangauge-hardware-how.html


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/10326-valentine-1-radar-stealth-install.html My stealth v1 install


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Invierno said:


> Funny, I was JUST about to post a new topic to ask this same question. Soooo.... bump for an answer.
> 
> I usually couple my Escort Passport with my ZR3 Shifter but I finally stopped re-routing wires and left the ZR3 on my older vehicle. Anyways, I know a lot of cars use some hardwire power and ground from near the rearview mirror. That's the only place I could think to try?


I was thinking about that...Could you tell me how linking the ZR3 Shifter with a Solo S3 works?? Does all the alerts go through the Solo S3 unit via the link cable thus eliminating the need for the Display Controller (the ZR3 head unit)? I am trying to eliminate the need for extra accessories due to the lack of space in the Cruze's dash...


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

AlwaysSunny said:


> I was thinking about that...Could you tell me how linking the ZR3 Shifter with a Solo S3 works?? Does all the alerts go through the Solo S3 unit via the link cable thus eliminating the need for the Display Controller (the ZR3 head unit)? I am trying to eliminate the need for extra accessories due to the lack of space in the Cruze's dash...


I hate when I do this but I found the answer to my own question in the ZR3/4 owners manual..."The new Laser SHIFTER ZR4 laser defense system can be integrated, or “linked” to a PASSPORT or BELTRONICS radar and laser
detector, creating the ultimate protection against radar and laser guns. Contact your local installer for details.
Once the ZR4 Laser SHIFTER is linked to one of these detectors, all visual and audible alerts are generated through the detector, *eliminating the use of the supplied display controller*".


----------



## davidandtoni (Jan 29, 2016)

Since mine does not have auto dim mirror, I just tapped into the map light plug in the overhead console, very easy and the circuit turns off automatically about 10 minutes after you turn off the car


----------

